# مهندسة كهربائيه -مجال العمل صحة وسلامه - مساعده



## مهندسة اماراتية (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني واخواتي انا مهندسة اماراتيه مجال دراستي في هندسة الكهربائيه ومجال عملي حاليا مهندسة صحه وسلامه - اريد انا اتعلم الكلمات المتعلقه بالصحه والسلامه - ف اتمنى من لديه ملف شامل لكلمات تخص مجال الصحه والسلامه لا يبخل علي 

واريد مساعده في شهادة النيبوش لاني اريد انا اخذ هذه الدوره

شكرا لكم 

اختكم مهندسة اماراتيه


----------



## مهندسة اماراتية (1 أغسطس 2011)

ولا رد


----------



## علي الحميد (5 أغسطس 2011)

مهندسة اماراتية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني واخواتي انا مهندسة اماراتيه مجال دراستي في هندسة الكهربائيه ومجال عملي حاليا مهندسة صحه وسلامه - اريد انا اتعلم الكلمات المتعلقه بالصحه والسلامه - ف اتمنى من لديه ملف شامل لكلمات تخص مجال الصحه والسلامه لا يبخل علي
> 
> واريد مساعده في شهادة النيبوش لاني اريد انا اخذ هذه الدوره
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

النيبوش له موضوع مثبت في الأعلى فيه كل المعلومات المطلوبة...

الكلمات هل المطلوب عربي أو انجليزي آمل التوضيح..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 أغسطس 2011)

أختي الكريمة
السلام عليكم
أولاً هل اطلعت على المواضيع المثبتة بالأعلى ففيها كل ماتريدين:
- دورة بالعربي عن الصحة والسلامة المهنية
- مفردات ومحاضرات دورة الوشا
- موضوع عن النيبوش
- موضوع عن الاسعافت الولية
- موضوع عن الاطفاء
وفيها كلما تريدين من مفردات السلامة وتعليماتها
أما إن احتجت لأي شيء آخر فوضحي ما هو على وجه الخصوص ونحن جاهزون
مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندسة اماراتية (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني على الردود


----------

